

App Store now seems to be viewable in browsers (kind of) - Tichy
http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/heise-de/id333214314

======
Tichy
I've read that on Twitter, and was given this link as an example. The
usability of iTunes is so bad that I was unable to create another link for
another app, even though I think I have seen a "create link" button at one
time.

Also I have been unable to browse the app store with the browser. But if at
least one can link to individual apps on the web, it is a start.

